
React.js Resume GitHub Project - iamskok
https://iamskok.github.io/react-resume/
======
iamskok
I recently made a simple React resume app to start applying for jobs -
[https://iamskok.github.io/react-resume/](https://iamskok.github.io/react-
resume/)

If you are looking for a job too, you should fork this repo
[https://github.com/iamskok/react-resume](https://github.com/iamskok/react-
resume), edit `resume.json` and share your personal resume built with
React.js. If you are not looking for a job, then help me get one by sharing
this resume with your dev team. Cheers!

~~~
samdung
Looks nice. It's a great way to showcase that you know a piece of technology.
But if you're looking for a job, just know that HR is accustomed (finds is
easy) to scan through word/pdf resumes or something nearly similar like
[https://cv.me](https://cv.me)

~~~
iamskok
Thanks for sharing [https://cv.me](https://cv.me) it looks super neat.

Totally agreed about HR being used to the PDF version. That's why I had to
find a way to convert my markdown file in PDF. There are many ways to do it,
but I would like to share two, which worked best for me.

\- [https://gitprint.com/](https://gitprint.com/) \-
[https://github.com/alanshaw/markdown-
pdf](https://github.com/alanshaw/markdown-pdf)

At the end of the day, I chose `markdown-pdf` and that's how it looks
[https://iamskok.github.io/react-resume/vladimir-
skok.pdf](https://iamskok.github.io/react-resume/vladimir-skok.pdf)

